

Don’t Be Afraid of Imperfection - aiiane
http://codingkilledthecat.wordpress.com/2012/06/29/dont-be-afraid-of-imperfection/

======
structAnkit
One of the most important things for any technologist should be to try
anything and everything. You never know what great things you are missing out
on by buying into any one ecosystem.

PHP has its merits for sure, but so does Python, Ruby, node.js and even
vert.x. You don't need to be a master to implement a solution using a new
toolset; you just need ambition, passion, and perseverance.

As someone who hates being pigeonholed or locked into any set of ideas or
methodologies, I could never settle with any one technology and blindly
dismiss competitive products and services. I've coded in Ruby, Python, and
node.js all in the last 12 months and I own both a Galaxy Nexus and an iPhone.
I believe my view on technology as a whole has greatly broadened as a result
so I can make more intelligent and informed decisions as to where my time and
money belongs in the future.

